# Existing Australian PR renewal procedure?



## noor khan (Apr 6, 2013)

What is the the procedure for renewal of Australian PR while living overseas?
i got Australian PR in 2004 now my PR is going to expire in sep 2013! pls can u tell me the procedure for renewal of PR again?
few ppl r saying i cant get PR again while living in overseas.

few ppl says i need to come back Australia and have to apply my PR case from there.

few ppl says i can get again PR but only for 1 year and some says for 5 years.

few ppl says i can get PR again as first i got it on behalf of ëspouse visa" and i am with my partner so reason is still the same!

i will be thankful to u if u can advice me please


----------



## espresso (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi noor khan, 

if you spent time in Australia you may be able to apply for a Resident Return Visa (RRV), which allows you to travel to/from Australia beyond September 2013. The maximum validity of the RRV depends on how much time you spent in Australia. 

For a *5-year-RRV* you must have spent at least 2 of the last 5 years i Australia. 

If you spent less time in Australia but can demonstrate significant ties to Australia (property, family, regular visits etc.), you may get a *1-year-RRV*. 

Finally, there is the option to get a *3-month-RRV,* if the above points don't apply. 

I'd suggest to read it up on the webpage linked above. It's always best to go to the source (=DIAC) for information. 

One last suggestion: If your partner is an Australian citizen, you may be able to apply for citizenship, even if you live abroad. To quote from the Australian Citizenship page: 



> Spouses and partners of Australian citizens do not have an automatic right to Australian citizenship. You will need to apply for citizenship and satisfy the eligibility criteria in the same way as other adult applicants.
> 
> However, you may be eligible for a variation to the residence requirement. This means the time you spent overseas while a permanent resident may be counted as time spent in Australia, providing you can demonstrate a close connection to Australia.


All the best, 
Monika


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

Additional curiousness 
How come you have PR from 2004 to 2013?

Also - if you intend to live in Oz.. then you can move before Sep 2013 there - even if PR is over you can stay in Oz. (can not come back in though) - and after living for some time - then apply for RRV/citizenship!


----------



## noor khan (Apr 6, 2013)

*PR*



superm said:


> Additional curiousness
> How come you have PR from 2004 to 2013?
> 
> Also - if you intend to live in Oz.. then you can move before Sep 2013 there - even if PR is over you can stay in Oz. (can not come back in though) - and after living for some time - then apply for RRV/citizenship!


First got TR after that due to some reason applied late n then got PR in 2009 which going to expire in sep 2013!


----------



## noor khan (Apr 6, 2013)

First I got TR.... after that due to some reason I applied my PR late n then I got PR in 2009 which going to expire in sep 2013


----------

